# Lyft vs uber rating



## ThatgalTaliyah (Jul 14, 2017)

Is it just me or has anyone noticed that Lyft passengers rate low more often for dumb reasons than uber passengers. It's like ppl who use Lyft judge so much or take where they are going tooooo seriously.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

they have higher expectations usually.


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

I've had the same uber and Lyft rating for over a year. I don't see any difference here but each market is different.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Well right now my Lyft and Uber ratings are exactly at 4.9. At first I thought that Lyft was harder to get good ratings. Then I slipped from 4.9 to 4.86 with Uber and went up to 4.94 with Lyft. Now I'm at a 4.9 for both. So I think it all evens out.


----------



## Jim Silvania (Dec 1, 2016)

ThatgalTaliyah said:


> Is it just me or has anyone noticed that Lyft passengers rate low more often for dumb reasons than uber passengers. It's like ppl who use Lyft judge so much or take where they are going tooooo seriously.


I agree whole heartedly with your assessment. Uber riders rate you higher than Lyft riders but if I explained why I would be called a bigot or racist, which is not true. The majority of my Uber riders are business professionals who appreciate your service. Lyft riders expect or demand your services and know more than you do about everything, especially how to get somewhere or if the GPS is off by an inch.


----------



## carlosm7 (Aug 23, 2015)

In one of the reports I got from Lyft one of the riders who low scored me said: "Great driver, but super slow"... go figure.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I avoid the sistas on lyft. Always 1 star.


----------

